# Plant ID please...is this Water Sprite, Water Wisteria or something else?



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all expert,

I got this bunch or plant from a friend who don't know what are they. Are these Water Sprite, Water Wisteria or something else?

Out of the bunch, I found two branches that look differently. Please refer to my 2nd picture (left and right).

Are these aquatic plant? I can take more pictures if these are not clear enough.

Thank you very much.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They don’t look aquatic, but I honestly don’t know. But what is that small round leaf in the foreground of the bottom photo??


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

See if it looks like the "Myriophyllum pinnatum" from this thread?
https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/145129-bowls-jars-plants-oh-my.html


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

davemonkey said:


> They don't look aquatic, but I honestly don't know. But what is that small round leaf in the foreground of the bottom photo??


Opps... that is the anubias nana.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

davemonkey said:


> See if it looks like the "Myriophyllum pinnatum" from this thread?
> https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/145129-bowls-jars-plants-oh-my.html


Nope. This plant have hard stem and can be erected when emerge from water. This bring me the doubt that this is an aquatic plant. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I think it's water sprite. Is it rosette and the stems crunchy like celery? Also check if new leaves are whorled? If yes to all, it probably is water sprite.


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

Tsin21 said:


> I think it's water sprite. Is it rosette and the stems crunchy like celery? Also check if new leaves are whorled? If yes to all, it probably is water sprite.


Is this what you means? So this is water sprite? I saw roots grow out together with the new leaves too? Is this seedlings? Will it drops and form a new tree later? Thanks for helping to identify.

Next questions, what is the one on the left of my 2nd picture? Can it be water wisteria then?

















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

ckbernie said:


> Is this what you means? So this is water sprite? I saw roots grow out together with the new leaves too? Is this seedlings? Will it drops and form a new tree later? Thanks for helping to identify.


Yes. Also, water sprites can grow an entirely new plant just from a piece of its leaf. Mine started out that way, from just a tiny piece of leaf that was stuck on the other plants that I bought.



ckbernie said:


> Next questions, what is the one on the left of my 2nd picture? Can it be water wisteria then?


 I think it's still water sprite, they can grow different looking leaves depending on the temperature or water parameters.


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

They are coming from the same bunch of water sprites my friend gave me.  That is weird. Don't know how my friend got it transformed.

Actually, I like the one to the left more (picture attached earlier). It look like bamboo in water. It's leaf look more like celery.

The one to the right look more like "Myriophyllum" with more rigid stem.

















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Allexx46 (Oct 27, 2019)

AZGardens sells two forms of Water Sprite. Go to their site and have a look at the pictures. I believe you will find your answer.

Water Sprite and many other aquarium and pond plants are grown commercially with foliage out of water.


----------

